# k1500 vs k2500



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

what is the differance between a k1500 truck and a k2500 truck both with 6 bolt wheels?


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton. plus the 2500 has bigger brakes and usually a 4L80E instead of the 4L60E transmission


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

the 2500 with six blt wheels is considered a heavy half.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

1500 is a 1/2 ton and 2500 is a 3/4 ton. And the 2500 has a bigger motor.


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

mercer_me;632263 said:


> 1500 is a 1/2 ton and 2500 is a 3/4 ton. park the 2500 w/six lugs and the 2500 w/eight lugs next to each other and compare GVWR's and axels ratings and i bet you find a difference. And the 2500 has a bigger motor. how can you make this conclusion? i've seen plenty of 3/4 ton trucks with 350 motors.


if you are refering to two specific vehicles please give us more info so people can give better informed anwsers.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

mercer_me;632263 said:


> And the 2500 has a bigger motor.


Not always. I see many 350s in 1/2 tons to 1 tons.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought he was talking about the new ones. I know most of the old ones had 350s.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

dirtmandan2;632221 said:


> what is the differance between a k1500 truck and a k2500 truck both with 6 bolt wheels?


The ONLY difference is the rear axle 1500 has a 10.5" the 1500hd/2500ld have the 14 bolt semi floater. Tortion bars/rear springs might be different as well. You could only get the 350 or 6.5 diesel. Both had the 4l60


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mercer_me;632302 said:


> I thought he was talking about the new ones. I know most of the old ones had 350s.


The fact that GM never made a "newer" 6 lug 2500 should have tipped you off as to which generation he was referring to.

6 lug 2500's will have a 7200-7800 GVWR. 8 lug will be 8600.

The 6 lug 2500's are basically the same layout as a 1500 EXCEPT they'll have the bigger 9.5" 14 bolt semi float rear axle and thicker front rotors...otherwise their virtually identical.

In fact, you could get a 1500 with the 9.5" if you knew what to order.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;632409 said:


> The ONLY difference is the rear axle 1500 has a 10.5" the 1500hd/2500ld have the 14 bolt semi floater. Tortion bars/rear springs might be different as well. You could only get the 350 or 6.5 diesel. Both had the 4l60


i was thinkin you could get a V-6 but i could be wrong


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;632409 said:


> The ONLY difference is the rear axle 1500 has a 10.5" the 1500hd/2500ld have the 14 bolt semi floater.


Won't find a 10.5 under a 1500 unless it was swapped in.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for the replies... I have two 2500's that are 6 bolt. i dont have a 1500 to compare them to. I have a 2500 8 bolt and a 3500 8 bolt which also seem to be the same trucks, though the 3500 is a diesel. I also dont know if its just in my head or not but both the 8 bolt trucks seem to push snow better, however I usually have these two loaded down more...


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

mercer_me;632263 said:


> 1500 is a 1/2 ton and 2500 is a 3/4 ton. And the 2500 has a bigger motor.


Mercer........Same motor options as of the rest of the k series. Time to come out of the sticks man.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

B&B;632449 said:


> Won't find a 10.5 under a 1500 unless it was swapped in.


Oops I meant a 10 bolt. You are right, I ordered a 1500 with the the 14 bolt back in 1996


----------

